

Canada Needs Entrepreneurs - DuncanKinney
http://www.financialpost.com/executive/story.html?id=3067469

======
GiraffeNecktie
Meh. Kind of a content-free article. And it repeats the old saw about
entrepreneurs being risk-takers. The evolving wisdom seems to be that
successful entrepreneurs are actually risk-averse. They just happen to be
people who can effectively analyze, manage and minize risk.

~~~
hga
Indeed, but it points out one thing by glaring omission: while Canada may well
need entrepreneurs, why would entrepreneurs need Canada?

More specifically entrepreneurs need a good environment in which to do their
thing and as this article mentions, but only a bit, Canada just doesn't
provide that environment.

Heck, I had no idea until it was reversed that foreign startup investment was
impractical due to needless red tape. That fact and Canada's long delay in
fixing it tells you rather a lot.

Also telling are the three suggestions for improvement which are all top-down,
governmental sort of things.

BTW, how many top universities in Canada are private vs. public?

